# Harpur Hill College, Buxton, Derbyshire - May 09 **pic heavy**



## james.s (May 10, 2009)

*Harpur Hill College closed in 2004 (I believe) and due to it's location, is in awesome condition, with rooms left alone, with all their contents untouched. This was a very enjoyable explore. I visited with LIO112 and Peter as usual. We unfortunately couldn't do the science block today due to upstairs Gypo action. We felt we were not alone on this site, but some of the voices could be from the neighbouring housing estate.

Pictures

IT suite






Corridor in Admin





Reprographics Bomb Stike





Networking - Mmmm 





Light Painted Oven in the main kitchen





Nasty Stuff





Leftover Booze, University of Derby wine at the back 





Corridor around Video Suite





Vanishing Point





LIO112 in queer hat





Chemicals in Darkroom





Pottery Kilns





ASHLESS!!!





Hairdressing





Me Looking Really Shifty in a Hairdryer





Science Lab, Where we first heard the people upstairs





Thanks for looking, more to follow from LIO112 and Peter *


----------



## james.s (May 10, 2009)

*Exterior shot of site, taken from Harpur Hill as the sun went down*


----------



## shadydarkside (May 11, 2009)

totaly love the Vanishing Point shot dude


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! I think it conveys how creepy the place was, it had a strange feel, the photos and belongings of students that were just left behind really was weird.


----------



## MD (May 11, 2009)

love the last shot mate 
nice to see the site from another angle


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

Thanks 
Did you see the blue pool up on Harpur Hill itself? That's where I took the last one from.
There is a Mark 1 escort estate in the bottom of that


----------



## Black Shuck (May 11, 2009)

Nice work James, thats a great site kid! Keep up the good work.


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, I have to go back anyway, Liam left my 2 million candleopower torch there!!

I may as well take more pictures then


----------



## clebby (May 11, 2009)

love it, nice one. 

hairdryer shot =


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

clebby said:


> love it, nice one.
> 
> hairdryer shot =



What you can't see, though, is the French policeman's hat I was wearing at the time


----------



## lost (May 11, 2009)

I found it pretty trashed in there, but there are a few intact parts in the more remote parts of the site. I see you found the darkroom/photography department, which is ace


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

It seems the chavs haven't got that deep yet, which is good, most of the site I found to be in good condition. Even with windows in some places!


----------



## lost (May 11, 2009)

My idea of trashed is probably skewed a bit by the nice condition of most Scottish sites.


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

Oh right, ok 
The art rooms seemed untouched, with pottery work intact, and things left as they were. The students threw paint everywhere when they left.


----------



## thompski (May 11, 2009)

It is pretty trashed in all fairness - I went recently and it seems fairly run down since some of the reports I read last year - this didn't surprise me however what did was that some evidence pointed to those who should know better.


----------



## Potter (May 11, 2009)

Brilliant.

Love that corridor shot.

The car in the pool sounds really weird.


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

thompski said:


> some evidence pointed to those who should know better.



Metal stealing prats?
Or the people responsible with keeping the chavs out?

I still maintain that we found at least 7 rooms in which everything was immaculate


----------



## Gangeox (May 11, 2009)

Science Lab, Where we first heard the people upstairs





They must have been on the roof,  you were on the top floor in the science block, check the sign, 3rd window along.


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

Oh yeah! I am not exactly sure where we were, we went upstairs, but not enough to go up a story! I think they were further along, we were around the back of science block, towards the back of your picture. We heard them when we went outside too, smashing stuff up 

Thanks


----------



## james.s (May 12, 2009)

thompski said:


> some evidence pointed to those who should know better.



Do you mean Urban Explorers?
If so -


----------



## Dean O (May 12, 2009)

Nice one mate, I like that last pic and the Vanishing Point pic.


----------



## havoc (May 12, 2009)

We where some of the first explorers that seen this place back in mid 2008 and it was trashed then, its just got progressivley worse over time. We went back a few months ago to see how it was and the camcorders we found originally were still there strangly enough minus their lenses though.


----------



## james.s (May 12, 2009)

Thanks!
Abandoned schools are real fun! Are there any in Ireland?

James


----------



## Dean O (May 12, 2009)

james.s said:


> Thanks!
> Abandoned schools are real fun! Are there any in Ireland?
> 
> James



Not near me  but there is one that is closing down soon, but i don't think that ill get in there. I went to this school a long time ago, 9 years ago in fact.


----------



## james.s (May 12, 2009)

They tend to go derelict quickly, this one hasn't been shut long. Good luck!


----------



## james.s (May 18, 2009)

I've realised where my lost two million candle power torch is - it's there - in admin block 

if anyone finds it, could you send me a PM or something please 

James


----------



## klempner69 (May 18, 2009)

I love your "Vanishing point" shot.James,I am tipping you as a future Urbex Leader.I did some stuff at 17,but let it all go till about 45!!!Keep up the good work fella.


----------



## Gangeox (May 18, 2009)

james.s said:


> I've realised where my lost two million candle power torch is - it's there - in admin block
> 
> if anyone finds it, could you send me a PM or something please
> 
> James



Pick it up on your next visit


----------



## thompski (May 18, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> I love your "Vanishing point" shot.James,I am tipping you as a future Urbex Leader.I did some stuff at 17,but let it all go till about 45!!!Keep up the good work fella.



Careful Stu, such words can inflate egos!


----------



## klempner69 (May 18, 2009)

thompski said:


> Careful Stu, such words can inflate egos!



So true,second thoughts,they aint nothin special them pics


----------



## james.s (May 18, 2009)

I am not an egotastic person, don't worry


----------



## smileysal (May 19, 2009)

lol, excellent work young James. Love all the pics, you've done a great job there. Good to see pics taken from different sides of the rooms, I like that. And I still need to go back and get in the salon, I keep seeing pics of it, but haven't quite managed to get there - yet lol.

You have a good eye young James, keep up the good work. 

 Sal


----------



## james.s (May 19, 2009)

The salon is quite easy to get into, it's just above the languages and business rooms. PM me if you plan a revisit and need some directions


----------



## james.s (Jun 23, 2009)

*Revisit!*

*Just another revisit, we found a pikie 

The Road Up






Spinny Thing





Living Quarters





Rooftopped!





A Typical Room





Moody Corridor





Moody Corridor 2





Vanishing Point MK2





+ Explorers with anti-pikey weapons





Bed in Art Room 





Colourful Explosion Of Colourful Colour





Car In (Sealed) Motor Maintenance





Thanks for looking!*


----------

